# New trunk floor



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

So this is the 2nd replacement floor pan that I've received for my 1967 GTO and theres a large gap between the end of the trunk and the tail panel. Both pieces were this way. Am I missing something, like an extension, or is this just bad parts?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

David18 said:


> So this is the 2nd replacement floor pan that I've received for my 1967 GTO and theres a large gap between the end of the trunk and the tail panel. Both pieces were this way. Am I missing something, like an extension, or is this just bad parts?


Are you sure you are ordering the correct trunk floor pan? Why I ask is that in looking to find out what you should do, I ran across this website which shows a 1965 trunk floor that looks like the one you have. Check out this website and look at the picture for the 1964-'65 Trunk Floor Complete SKU 793-76CA $659.98 and then compare it to the 1966-'67 Trunk Floor Complete SKU TF05-66 $556.13. The SKU TF05-66 looks more like what you may need?

Now the problem looks like they also offer the 1966-'67 Pontiac Trunk Floor Complete right next to it using the same part number for the 1964-'65 trunk floor! So it may be a catalog screw up with their part numbers and you are not getting the correct floor for your '67.

https://www.c2cfabrication.com/collections/pontiac-gto-parts/trunk-floor


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

The first floor I recieved looked like TF 05-66 and it was short as well, the one I recieved today looks like the 76CA and it's short as well. They both are 2" short of the tail panel.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That's way short at the tail panel, It appears they expect the user to leave most if not all of the "shelve" area in-place to use that pan. 
This one shows the FULL shelve (for lack of a better term) area;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-GT...860?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> That's way short at the tail panel, It appears they expect the user to leave most if not all of the "shelve" area in-place to use that pan.
> This one shows the FULL shelve (for lack of a better term) area;
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-GT...860?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0



x2 - looks to be what you need. :thumbsup: In searching for a video or pictorial on replacing the trunk pan, all had good shelf areas at the rear even if the tail light panel was rusty and replaced.

If it is simply a flat panel that extends off the trunk pan, I might just have a sheet metal shop cut me the size/shape I needed and weld it in to fit if that is an option.


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> GTOJUNIOR said:
> 
> 
> > That's way short at the tail panel, It appears they expect the user to leave most if not all of the "shelve" area in-place to use that pan.
> ...


Unfortunately my tail panel and that shelf were unusable. I pretty much decided to keep the piece and modify it, like you said, its only a flat panel.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

David18 said:


> Unfortunately my tail panel and that shelf were unusable. I pretty much decided to keep the piece and modify it, like you said, its only a flat panel.


That's what I would have done. I would make a cardboard template of what I needed and then transfer that to your metal sheet. If you needed any bends, I might take it to a fab shop and let them break a clean bend for me so it looked factory. 

While at it, how about a few pictures to share on what you wind up doing so that others can follow your lead should they wind up in the same situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> David18 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately my tail panel and that shelf were unusable. I pretty much decided to keep the piece and modify it, like you said, its only a flat panel.
> ...


Sure will


----------

